# mountain lion killed in Connecticut



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

http://www.cnn.com/2011/US/06/11/connecticut.mountain.lion/index.html?eref=mrss_igoogle_cnn

Few and far but they are here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wonder if it was a wild cat or if someone had a pet that they released.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well seeing it was seen at the college and them hit by a truck...I am guessing it was a pet. No report as such however. It was along way from the west and I have to think it was a release or escape. One day we may know the truth.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would imagine that a necropsy would be in order.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Have they never had a population in Connecticut then!? Sorry to be an ignorant git but I thought they were once wide spread across the whole of the US?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I read that it had been spotted but didn't know it had been killed. Sounds like a released one.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Its not their normal Range Matt, No telling how that cat got there. He may have just been a rambler or as someone said escaped from a zoo or someones pet they no longer could afford to keep with the economy the way it is. Who Knows?

With this Cat showing no more fear of Humans than it Had, I am betting it is a released pet! Roaming around on a College Campus is not something a Wild Cat would do.. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Roaming around on a College Campus is not something a Wild Cat would do.. Just my thoughts.


Your spot on there Richard I just wondered if they were once there that was all.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It would not surprise me one bit if they were there at some time, back when your king was the boss of us.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well maybe they will make their way back there one day they are everywhere else


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

From all the reports I've heard, they use to be all over in the east until the late 1800's but were pretty much wiped out.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep...My family appologizes.

We also used to be foresters. There was a place called the Sahara forest...they had to change the name.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://outdoornews.com/news/article_93f0b5ba-96c9-11e0-bcfc-001cc4c03286.html


----------

